# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسريبات اللحظة الأخيرة: أندرويد 4.4 مصمم لدعم الأجهزة منخفضة المواصفات، والأجهزة القابلة للارتداء

## mohamed73

ما  زال الجميع في حالة ترقب لموعد كشف غوغل عن النسخة الأخيرة من نظام  التشغيل أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات) وهاتفها الجديد Nexus 5. التسريبات  والمعلومات الأخيرة تشير إلى أننا على بعد يتراوح من عدة ساعات إلى يوم أو  يومين على الأكثر قبل إعلان غوغل الرسمي عن جديدها.
وحتى الآن لم تكن  لدينا معلومات كافية يمكن الوثوق بها عن ميزات أندرويد 4.4، لكن تسريبًا  أخيرًا نشره اليوم الصحفي Amir Efrati والذي نشر سابقًا عدة تسريبات دقيقة  حول أندرويد، ذكر اليوم بعض المعلومات حول عدد من ميزات أندرويد 4.4.
الميزة  الأبرز التي سمعنا عنها في إشاعات سابقة وعاد هذا التسريب ليؤكدها، هي أن  نسخة الكيت كات مصممة لدعم الأجهزة منخفضة المواصفات، وبشكل أكثر تحديدًا،  فهي جاهزة لدعم الأجهزة التي تحمل 512 ميغابايت من ذاكرة RAM بشكل أفضل من  دعم نسخ أندرويد الحالية الأخيرة لهذا المقدار الصغير نسبيًا من الذاكرة  العشوائية. وكما تشير الإحصائيات فإن أندرويد اكتسب شهرته وانتشاره بفضل  الأجهزة منخفضة ومتوسطة المواصفات ورخيصة السعر، لهذا رأت غوغل أن الوقت قد  حان لرد الجميل لهذا الصنف الهام من الأجهزة ودعمها بشكل أفضل، هذا يعني  بأن هذه الأجهزة ستصبح قادرة على استقبال النسخ الأخيرة والحديثة من  أندرويد دون مشاكل، مما سيساهم بحل مشكلة التجزئة (تعدد النسخ) الموجودة في  سوق أجهزة أندرويد.
هذا لا يعني بالضرورة بأن الأجهزة الحالية  منخفضة المواصفات الموجودة الآن بيدي أيدي المستخدمين ستحصل على التحديث،  لكنه يعني بأن الأجهزة الجديدة متوسطة المواصفات التي ستأتي خلال الشهور  القادمة بنسخة أندرويد 4.4، ستقدم أداءًا أعلى وستظل قادرة على استقبال  التحديثات لفترة أطول.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك ستدعم نسخة أندرويد 4.4  المزيد من أنواع الحساسات، مثل حساس الخطوات وعداد الخطوات، ومقياس دوران  الحقل المغناطيسي geomagnetic rotation vector، بالإضافة إلى ميزات لتحديد  الموقع الجغرافي بشكل أدق ومفصل بشكل أكبر، بالإضافة إلى خدمتي Bluetooth  HID over GATT و Bluetooth MAP. كل هذه الخدمات الجديدة لا تحتاج إلى  الكثير من التفكير لمعرفة الهدف منها، فمثل هذه الميزات مفيدة في تطبيقات  تتبع الحركة والرياضة ووجود دعم خدمات البلوتوث الجديدة يشير كذلك إلى دعم  ممتاز في أندرويد 4.4 للأجهزة القابلة للارتداء مثل الساعات الذكية.
وأخيرًا،  سيدعم أندرويد 4.4 بشكل رسمي التحكم بمنافذ الأشعة تحت الحمراء، التي تتيح  في حال توفرها في الهاتف استخدام الجهاز للتحكم بأجهزة التلفاز وغيرها من  الأجهزة المنزلية. دعم هذه الأجهزة ليس بجديد على أندرويد حيث أضافته  سامسونج وسوني إلى بعض أجهزتهما، لكن الدعم لهذه الميزة في أندرويد يعني  أنه لم يعد يتوجب على الشركات بذل المزيد من الجهد لإضافة هذه الميزة إلى  أجهزتها، وبالتالي قد نشهد مزيدًا من الانتشار للهواتف والحواسب اللوحية  المزودة بمنفذ للأشعة تحت الحمراء IR.
بالتأكيد هذه ليست جميع ميزات أندرويد 4.4، بل هي بعض التسريبات التي وصلتنا حتى الآن بانتظار الكشف الرسمي عن النسخة.

----------

